# NBA SuperSonics on FTA



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

According to TitanTV's long-range sensors, KQUP (UPN Spokane WA) will carry every Seattle SuperSonicsgame over the next couple of weeks. That's seven games between now and Nov. 18. Enjoy!


----------

